# We all have to start somewhere!!



## rach82 (Aug 14, 2009)

This is our van - just spent a week touring Scotland


----------



## lenny (Aug 14, 2009)

Good on ya Rach82, how was your trip.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 14, 2009)

*We all started somewhere !!!*

looks *Brill * Rachel 
come in *82*
Alf


----------



## Jacques le foot (Aug 14, 2009)

You look sooooo cosy in there. You will NEVER have as much fun as you do with your first van, and you'll always remember it ..no matter what you eventually aspire to..this one will be 'special'. 
  We are now 'oldies' but still smile when we think about our first van 
Enjoy !!!!

Jackie


----------



## cipro (Aug 14, 2009)

runnach said:


> Well, I'm still looking, your van looks like the Hilton to me, main point is, you have fun and enjoy the beauty that surrounds us!!


 
Could not agree more getting out there is the answer but that WORK
thing keeps getting in the way


----------



## lenny (Aug 14, 2009)

*Memories*

I remember our first tour of Scotland about 30 years ago, I had an old Austin 1100 (Lime Green) with a DIY Wooden roof rack and our canvas tent and belongings stacked on top.

Those were the days


----------



## burpysmurf (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks fab - we used to have an old Escort Van till some git nicked it - found at Holyhead and written off a very sad day for us:  Many good memories!


----------



## rach82 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi everyone

Had a great trip thanks.. think i'm kind of hooked on this wild camping malarky...

and even more in love with Scotland than I was before


----------



## Boxerman (Aug 14, 2009)

runnach said:


> I assume you did not encounter the dreaded MIDGE?



There seemed to be rather a dearth of the wee beasties this year, apart from one night by the side of Loch Maree we found very few - or to be more precise, very few found us.

Frank


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Aug 14, 2009)

Only way to go Rach. Especially Scotland.


----------



## rach82 (Aug 14, 2009)

*midges*

Well .. I was pretty prepared....

I took vit B1 tablets, citronella insence sticks, mosquito coils, avon skin so soft, citronella candles, midge spray & repellent

but... they were still a pain in the evening if you stayed still for too long, but I dont mind walking up and down in such wonderful scenery with a glass of wine

Didnt get bitten at all, they just annoyed a bit


----------



## Boxerman (Aug 14, 2009)

rach82 said:


> Didnt get bitten at all, they just annoyed a bit



That will have been the boy midges then - it's only the girls that bite 

Frank


----------



## shawbags (Nov 3, 2010)

*small cosey and cheap.*



rach82 said:


> This is our van - just spent a week touring Scotland
> 
> View attachment 661
> View attachment 662


 
Hi there,i have owned many campers, aprox 12 VW's as my hobbie was restoring them and various other campers including an elddiss autostratus coachbuit.The best fun was in the basic vans,cheap,cosey and normaly more ecanomical.With your van you don't have the expence of a coachbuilt spending more time on your drive than on the road,if you bump it on a sainsburys car park post you shrug your sholders and carry on without a thought,you can use it as your car and being small you can hide away in those little wild camping spots.Sod the expence of having a fiited bog and shower and looking the part keep it cheap and cheerfull you will have more fun as you are. I sold a mercedes 308D that cost me £150 to buy and after a bit of welding shot through the mot and averaged 40 MPG so i could buy a coachbuilt to tour spain,big mistake.The coachbuilt was great if you where actualy in it but found we only actualy slept in it,i should have kept the mercedes,hope you get my drift,all the best, Shawbags. P.S excuse my grammer


----------

